# Abbey Motorsport......bunch of animals!!!



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

....literally!!!! 

















































A huge thanks to everyone at Abbey Motorsport for sorting my car out today and for looking after me, they really are great people to deal with, I even got made an egg sandwhich and a few coffees 

Top class service again :smokin:


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

haha the bird blends in  ......


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Hahaha the scruffy grey one is the one they call MARK :chuckle:


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

I love your car Cliff. The exterior is just complete, love the stance!


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

:chuckle:


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

What side skirts are they??


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Hugo, thanks mate 

The only animal I actually did miss photographing in or on my car yesterday at Abbey.....was Mark himself  You might argue I got a picture of the better looking ones :nervous:


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

typerchris said:


> What side skirts are they??


400R skirts and rear bumper, standard front bumper :thumbsup:


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

I have a strong dislike for R33, but this is the exception to the rule, simply awesome... 
What are the wheels? They suit the car beautifully.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks  They're only Rota Grid drift in 18x10" as I couldn't afford proper nice wheels like TE37's


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

Beautiful car!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Cliff your car looks immense mate!


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

See cliff the cars looks great so dont stuff it up with 400r arches


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

what he said


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

What they just said... :nervous:


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Ignore Mr Madden and Listerofsmog, I'm trial fitting 400R arches to my car, I need to know how they would look  
Thanks for the nice comments


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

Cliff J said:


> Thanks  They're only Rota Grid drift in 18x10" as I couldn't afford proper nice wheels like TE37's


Do you fancy a swap for a set of genuine TE37's 17" though


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

too small cliffster! stop thinking about it! haha

Car does look good mate! ill let it have some limelight this time! 

How is the car running? figures??


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

typerchris said:


> Do you fancy a swap for a set of genuine TE37's 17" though


Thanks for the kind offer Chris but I don't want to downsize sadly, I'm not even sure my front brakes would fit under 17s either to be honest :sadwavey:


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

G40tee said:


> too small cliffster! stop thinking about it! haha
> 
> Car does look good mate! ill let it have some limelight this time!
> 
> How is the car running? figures??



I'm not thinking about it :chairshot .........much!! :chuckle:

The car is running sweet as a nut again thanks to Mark :bowdown1: Last time there it made 333 ATH but this time its made 360 ATH, which is quality stuff for "stage 1", although I'm not chasing figures, just trying to cement my cars place in the 11 second 1/4 mile bracket


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

can 360 ath really do an 11 second 1/4?!?!

sweet


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

looking good cliff :smokin:

those dogs are bonkers & then you have sarah to deal with


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> can 360 ath really do an 11 second 1/4?!?!
> 
> sweet


At the last round of the Pro street drag series (14th of June 2009), with a 1.732 0-60ft launch (not my best) I found an 11.97 1/4 mile time, track temps were 111 degrees too and so I'm now looking to confirm I can get in the 11s safely with an 11.8 if possible


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

congrats dude

means i should be able to do a 14. lol

mook


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

trackday addict said:


> looking good cliff :smokin:
> 
> those dogs are bonkers & then you have sarah to deal with


I was hoping to see one of your proper big boy toys down there John!! :bawling: 
Sarah made me laugh, she thought I was talking about a porn film when I mentioned "Animal farm", but I (of course) was referring to George Orwells novel of the same title and cannot vouch for the film she was offering to lend me :nervous: :chuckle:


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> congrats dude
> 
> means i should be able to do a 14. lol
> 
> mook


Thanks Mook, you'll get that 14, you just need to remember to fold your wing mirrors in, its the all important last second clincher at the start line


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

Cliff J said:


> Thanks for the kind offer Chris but I don't want to downsize sadly, I'm not even sure my front brakes would fit under 17s either to be honest :sadwavey:


Worth a try i suppose :chuckle:

With 17" genuine te37's on you will easily achive a 11.6 1/4 lol considering your runs with the 18"'s


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah, but I won't be able to stop with no brakes on


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

Cliff J said:


> Yeah, but I won't be able to stop with no brakes on


Well we will just swap brakes too, you can have my brembos


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Can I just politely and respectfully say.... no bog off? :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

Cliff J said:


> Can I just politely and respectfully say.... no bog off? :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


ahh you win some you loose some. looks like i will be sticking with my 17"'s or investing in some te37 18" when i have the pennys


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

you dont want to do any deals with cliff anyway. . . he lives in wycombe. . . .dodgy buggers from there! 

Cliff i thought your car was 250hp  was the first 250hp car into the 11's right?? 

See you have set the benchmark now, i have to get into seriously low 11's so i dont feel out driven by some old bald git!


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

Got any pics of the car's bum - interested in seeing the 400 bumper.

And I'd like to know why I didn't get an egg sandwich when I was there . How did you achieve 'favoured customer' status?

Bloody discrimination if you ask me :|


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

I dont think you want to hear the answer to that question now . . . do you? ? ? ?


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

bernmc said:


> Got any pics of the car's bum - interested in seeing the 400 bumper.



Here you go. Its not my favourite rear bumper in the world but was on the car when I bought it 












> And I'd like to know why I didn't get an egg sandwich when I was there . How did you achieve 'favoured customer' status?
> 
> Bloody discrimination if you ask me :|


I got offered cake too :clap: I must be like their top customer, or maybe I looked like I needed feeding up? :nervous:


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

lets be honest you certainly dont look like you need feeding up, the amount of cake you eat people think its your birthday everyday!   hahahaha :nervous::squintdan

much love


oh and yes i enjoy being skinny and looking young and yes my mum loves cake too before any of your usual anicdotes come flying my way! LOL


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

G40tee said:


> lets be honest you certainly dont look like you need feeding up, the amount of cake you eat people think its your birthday everyday!   hahahaha :nervous::squintdan
> 
> much love
> 
> ...


:bawling: You been watching 8 mile? That was like B-rabbits last rap in the film where he slates himself so the opposing rapper can't make him look a fool and dis him :bawling:


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

haha no but we are basically the same person . . . apart from i dont live in a trailor but am poorer than him . . . go figure!!!



oh and how the hell do you know what happens in 8 mile! you trying to blend in in wycombe more and doing some research!


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

Thats an amazing looking car!

What time have you managed on the quarter?

Thanks...


----------



## Mrs Me (Jun 3, 2008)

If you are here at the right time (lunch time) bernmc, you`d get offered lunch! As for cake, well, you just have to get lucky on that one! Let me know next time you are here and I`ll make a cake!
BTW - the scruffy grey one isn`t Mark, it`s Stig!! Much better looking! :chuckle:


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Mrs Me said:


> If you are here at the right time (lunch time) bernmc, you`d get offered lunch! As for cake, well, you just have to get lucky on that one! Let me know next time you are here and I`ll make a cake!
> BTW - the scruffy grey one isn`t Mark, it`s Stig!! Much better looking! :chuckle:


arh Sarah is on the forum. What the hell is going on there ? . Get back in your office and make me some cake. Hahaha


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

ekjim said:


> Thats an amazing looking car!
> 
> What time have you managed on the quarter?
> 
> Thanks...


11.977 @ 114mph  That was done with a 1.732 0-60ft and on a very hot day. I've previously run a 1.702 0-60ft but missed 3rd gear, a run I knew should have been my 1st ever 11. I got it in the end though, I just want to cement my car in the 11s with an 11.8 if I can though


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

Cliff J said:


> Ignore Mr Madden and Listerofsmog, I'm trial fitting 400R arches to my car, I need to know how they would look
> Thanks for the nice comments


not quite a GTR Cliff but its white


















Johnny Boy you'll need those carbon Bo**ocks when Sarah catches up with you :chuckle:


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Andy, sorry mate, should have twigged earlier but I'm guessing that was you, the "white van man" at Abbey......with no side repeaters or washer jets I might add  
Thanks for the pictures of the white R33, it does look great with those arches on :smokin: I have some pictures of Fuggles R33 GTR with the arches fitted and I'm so close to making the move and just doing it, I just need to have them offered up and held in place to see if they definitely go with my car and more importantly that the car would look better with them, mostly because the cost of cutting the standard arches/spraying/fitting/adding spacers to fill the new arches, is going to be a few pound for sure and once they're on.... they're on, no going back if I'm not happy!!!!! :nervous:


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Who would you get to do the work Cliff?

Did Tom quote you in the end for it?


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah Tom at Lemass would do the work and has quoted me a fine figure, although I think after talking to Jim (jaysti3) that I would need arches cut to be able to get my wheels out to the new arches, which may knock the total up a fair amount, I'd have to chat to him again if I go for it


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Hmm im sure i could sort something out with him 

Let me know if/when youre going down there and will pop along.

He has enough experience with cutting out arches (did you see the 406 audi conversion he is doing atm!) lol


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

No. Never been to there place, just spoke on the phone. Got any links?


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

G40tee said:


> I dont think you want to hear the answer to that question now . . . do you? ? ? ?


Squeal like a pig, boy?


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Cliff this is Toms site, is pretty new and he hasnt really had much time to put stuff on it but gives a basic idea.

Lemass Automotive - Home


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

Cliff J said:


> Andy, sorry mate, should have twigged earlier but I'm guessing that was you, the "white van man" at Abbey......with no side repeaters or washer jets I might add


yep , found them in the glove box


----------

